# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] δεν διαβαζει το dvd

## black arrow

εχω ενα dvd player. και οταν βαζω μεσα το dvd γραφει στην οθονη load και γυριζει συνεχεια ο δυσκος χωρις τελικα να κατσφερνει να τον διαβασει μετα απο λιγη ωρα σταματαει βγαζοντας στην οθωνη κατι σαν ερορ. πηρα μετρισεις απο την πλακετα τροφοδωσιας και ειδα στην εξοδο της 2 pin με 5v kai ala 2 με 11.5 και -11.4. που ομως η αναγραφωμενη τιμη ειναι +- 12v.

 ειναι προβλημα αυτη η διαφορα στα 12v? και αν οχι τι αλο να φταιει?
(εκανα ενα προχειρο καθαρισμο στο ματι)

----------


## betacord85

υπαρχουν τεχνικοι για την επισκευη και την εξυπηρετηση σας...πεστε μας μοντελο να σας κατατοπισουμε...οσες μετρησεις και αν παρετε οσα καθαριστηκα και να βαλετε το ιδιο πραγμα θα κανει...καλη χρονια...

----------


## black arrow

ευχαριστω για τβη βοηθεια το dvd player ειναι:  SCHAUB LORENZ 
                                                                                model:  DVD-350M

καλη χρονια και σε εσας με υγεια!!

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα σας και καλή χρονιά με υγεία!
Το πιθανότερο είναι να 'παρέδωσε' η κεφαλή laser του DVD οπότε χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση.

----------


## katmadas

Δες το μοντελο της κεφαλης και αλλαξε την.
Αν συμφερει βεβαια.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ο άξονας ολίσθησης και το μοτέρ μπρος-πίσω;;

----------


## atrwtoss

Ακριβώς το ίδιο προβλημα έχω και εγω μονο που ειναι στο dvd recorder του παλιου μου pc...και παει και μπρος πισω γιατι το ανοιξα...δηλ βαζω το dvd h cd προσπαθει να το διαβασει 10-15 δευτ. και μετα σταματα...καθαρισμa κτλ εκανα και firmware update αλλα τιποτα ειναι ενα NEC ND-4571A απο τη ειδα και εψαξα στο ιντερνετ πρεπει να εχει παραδωσει μου λενε πνευμα ισχυει;;;;;




> Ο άξονας ολίσθησης και το μοτέρ μπρος-πίσω;;

----------


## black arrow

Καλημερα. Ανοθγω παλι το θεμα για να σας πω για κατι που παρατηρησα : αποσυνδεσα τελειος το dvd player και πηγα να το δουλεψω μονο για το φλασακι να βλεπω ταινιες. Αλα οταν το βαζω στην οθονη μου διχνει reading που το εκανε οταν ητανε επανω τοdvd. Και δεν μπορει να διαβασει το φλασακι. Εγω εχω ξυλωσει τη συσκευη που διαβαζει τα dvd.

----------


## xlife

Αυτό μπορεί να είναι άλλο. Μπορεί να μην διαβάζει ntfs, οπότε φόρμαρέ το σε fat. Οι ταινίες που διαβάζουν τα dvd  σχεδόν πάντα είναι avi (xvid - divx μόνο αν το γράφει πάνω) και η ανάλυση μέχρι 720χ576. οπότε δοκίμασε το φλασάκι σε fat και με εικόνες jpeg  ή mp3

----------


## black arrow

Φιλε κωστα πριν φτασουμε να κοιταμε για το τι αρχιο εχει το φλασακι θελω να σου διευκρινησω πως το μιχανιμα κολαει στο loading του dvd χωρις να υπαρχει dvd μεσα στο μηχανισμος dvd μεσα μιας και τον εχω αποσυνδεσει. Κατι σαν να μην μπορει να παρακαμψει το διαβασμα του cd για να δουλεψει το στικακι αλα μιας και δεν υπαρχει ο μιχανισμος κολαει επ απειρον στο reading. Δεν ξερω αν σας βοηθησε η περιγραφη για την κατανοηση του προβληματος παρολα αυτα ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια..

----------


## black arrow

Καποιος καποια βοηθεια???

----------

